# To start things off.....



## fmw (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry, I'm not willing to post photography I've done for pay so I'll just post one that I did for myself. Maybe that will get the ball rolling for this new forum.


----------



## Don Simon (Dec 28, 2006)

I assume the knife is the product here. The only thing I find a little distracting is that I can make out slightly more detail on the book than on the knife. Otherwise, classic product shot, with all the other items that tell you you're buying a lifestyle, not just a knife


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 28, 2006)

exactly as ZaphodB said:
it really tells you that you are buying more that just a knife. 

However, to me just the combination of a sharp blade with a book does not work perfectly. I like old books, so this one scares me a bit as it looks someone will be cutting pages off.

IMHO it would have been better to put something there which makes sense to be cut or has some association with knifes. Maybe a book on hunting, or a novel which somehow connects to it ...

otherwise a really neat shot and I think I am just nitpicking


----------



## Philip Weir (Dec 28, 2006)

An excellent new forum "FMW"  right up my alley. To comment on your your shot, which seems somewhat presumtious as your photography is excellent, but here goes. Would have preferred you drop focus on the knife to stand it out more against the background which I find a bit "busy"
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, Fred, for getting us started!

Is this film?  4x5 trans?

Pete


----------



## fmw (Jan 2, 2007)

No.  I shot this with an old Fuji S1 DSLR and the AF 60mm Micro Nikkor lens.


----------



## tahmail (Mar 14, 2007)

Good job Fred (and thanks for getting things rolling), I'd vote for softer background and sharper focus on the knife itself.....imo.


----------

